# Need Reassurance about molting



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

I know there have been questions lately about molts. While I don't mean to belabor the point, I need to make sure I don't need to do something more/different in this situation.
My birds, right now all 5, but Cody especially, seem to be in some kind of marathon or at least rapidly recurring molt. In general, they don't look sick, but they are a motley looking bunch of late and Cody seems miserable. Here's what I'm doing.
1. ACV in water.. most every day during this time.
2. Misting them.. and offering the daily spa special of a parsley bath
3. Egg food and flax or oat groats.. 
4. Veggies daily... different variety du jour
5. They still are out of cage most of the day.. still eating... maybe some slightly loose poo.

I HATE seeing Cody look miserable. He still runs across his bridges to keep up with the others, but rests more in the afternoon.. seems like he is just plain tired, grumpy and not feeling great. Still goes after his millet treats with gusto and is eating just fine.
Cody is my oldest bird.

Suggestions???? The youngest birds (under a year) seem better than the two older birds... Normal?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sound's like you're doing everything you should Judy...

I have never given mine ACV everyday but I don't think it will hurt anything. Sometimes mine molt like that too, kinda makes you thankful when they just have a normal or light molt. It all sound's pretty normal to me...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Judy I am experiencing exactly the same problem here at the moment. all three of mine are crazily shedding their feathers, I think it is just the way things happen and you are certainly feeding them very well. In the mean time as I do Vacuum, and clean more often. Budget just this minute deposited a lovely yellow tinged wing feather on my knee.:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Judy

It all sounds very normal to me. Mine have all been doing the same thing -- it's like the molting just never stops. 

Sorry poor little Cody is so miserable. It's OK that he rests more in the afternoons. Just like some people react more to certain events or stresses, molts are more difficult for some budgies than they are for others.

Hugs to Cody from:
*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you Randy, Cathy and Deborah... Whew.. I needed that... you are all so supportive. Cody looked better this evening after his rest . I will quit being such a worry wart about this. I really didn't think they could molt so frequently... we live in a feather factory here.
Deb... I'll pass along the best wishes from your boys to Cody... I'm sure he will appreciate it. Lemony just gives him grief all the time... no sympathy from her!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Judy here is this morning's pile of feathers, I vacuum every day.


----------

